# DoubleT's Evolve 8: SuperTiger Shrimp Tank



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

I have the same tank. I really like. I currently have about 35 Cherry shrimp in mine.

What do you plan on doing to the filter intake to keep the shrimp from being sucked in.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

I was thinking about getting ss mesh and cutting it to fit behind the grates and behind the small hole on the back, what did you do for yours?


----------



## Dave6265 (Nov 18, 2011)

I hope mods don't mind posting links, but pick up one of these... 

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-104-Foam-Filter-Block/dp/B0002567U0

It fits perfectly between the stock filter cartridge and the inlet slits. I haven't had a shrimp behind the wall since I put it in. 

If the link gets removed, it is the Fluval foam filter block for 104/105s.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

cut a sponge and press it up behind the intake.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

DoubleT said:


> I was thinking about getting ss mesh and cutting it to fit behind the grates and behind the small hole on the back, what did you do for yours?


I did the exact same thing with one exception. Get rid of the stock filter cartridges. They don't allow you to fill the tank all the way up. If you do, too much water by passes over the filter media. I also closed off the slot on the side and drilled holes in the bottom of the media chamber. I then placed a course foam block all the way in the bottom then a bag of charcoal, finaly a fine bock of foam on the top. Now the water is pulled down through the filter media. It filters much better and doesn't allow any by pass. I allso put some bio bags in the the large chamber (chamber with the pump) just to add to the bio filtration. 

A link to my tank is included on my signature line.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

This is what I think I might do, is cut a piece of acrylic to fit snuggly in the filter slot, drill a bunch of holes in the bottom(of the acrylic),put some ceramic rings in the bottom in front of the acrylic, some filter floss on top and then a course sponge on top of that behind the grates. And then on the other side put some ehiem bio balls then put some purigen on top of that.

Heres a rough sketch:


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

DoubleT said:


> This is what I think I might do, is cut a piece of acrylic to fit snuggly in the filter slot, drill a bunch of holes in the bottom(of the acrylic),put some ceramic rings in the bottom in front of the acrylic, some filter floss on top and then a course sponge on top of that behind the grates. And then on the other side put some ehiem bio balls then put some purigen on top of that.
> 
> Heres a rough sketch:


Are you talking about sliding a piece of acrylic in the slot where the current cartridge goes? 
What I did was pull that cartridge out. I drilled holes in the very bottom of the media chamber then clued a small piece of plastic over the slit on the right each. Then stuffed that entire chamber full of filter media. That way water has no choice but to be pulled through the filter media and out the bottom. I but a bunch of Bio balls in the second (big) chamber with the pump. If you decide that first chamber in half its going to reduce the size of your filter media. I drew you some pictures but can't upload them from work.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Also unless yours is different then mine, the media chamber doesn't go all the way to the bottom like your drawing.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

HunterX said:


> Are you talking about sliding a piece of acrylic in the slot where the current cartridge goes?
> What I did was pull that cartridge out. I drilled holes in the very bottom of the media chamber then clued a small piece of plastic over the slit on the right each. Then stuffed that entire chamber full of filter media. That way water has no choice but to be pulled through the filter media and out the bottom. I but a bunch of Bio balls in the second (big) chamber with the pump. If you decide that first chamber in half its going to reduce the size of your filter media. I drew you some pictures but can't upload them from work.


Yes. I like your idea, but I am a little confused about some things....I'll just wait until you upload the drawings later.



HunterX said:


> Also unless yours is different then mine, the media chamber doesn't go all the way to the bottom like your drawing.


You are right, I just realized that.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

I hope these help explain what I was talking about.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks I get it now  I like your idea way better!


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

No Problem. I thought you might!


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Added some mini x-mas moss to the manzanita wood


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

I added some Baby Tears(HG) and Rotala Colorata. My tank has finally finished cycling, but I think Im going to let it go another week before I add the super tigers to it. I haven't made any filter mods yet but plan to in the next week.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Hey Tracy,

Baby tears grow really well in my tank. It grew in super think. I hope you have the same success. 

I would recommend making the filter mods before you add shrimp. You will have to lower the water level significantly in order to do the modifications. It will also have to be low for about three hours to ensure the epoxy cures. It will hold in about 30 seconds but needs to be cured well before immersed in water.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

I will definitely do the filter mods before adding the shrimp. Do you think super glue gel will work instead of the epoxy?


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

It would hold probably hold if that's what your asking. But it wouldn't give you time to get everything positioned the way you want before it sets. Epoxy is only like 4 total at Walmart. Is go with epoxy if I had the choice.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Tank look good. Not sure if your looking for advice, but I would plant much more densely to avoid algae problem in the future.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

tylergvolk said:


> Tank look good. Not sure if your looking for advice, but I would plant much more densely to avoid algae problem in the future.


Im always open for some advice, BBA has already started showing up on the hydrocotyle leaves... I want to plant some sort of crypt in the right corner and remove the hydrocotyle and plant some dwarf sag in the front. The dwarf sag I have stays really short so I'm not concerned about it growing taller than the driftwood.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Time for an update! Finally added the supertigers and 2 weeks later one of them is berried!! Also transfered Orange Neos from my 10 gallon to the Evolve, all of them are juveniles less than 1/2'' long. Here is a current full tank shot and some pics of its inhabitants  I think I might switch out the crypt nurii(these probably need to go in a high tech tank) for some crypt wendti bronze.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Another tiger berried up! Yay!


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Congrats! I have 7 berried cherry's in mine. Going to have a mess of shrimp before long.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you and Congrats to you!

Here is a FTS 12-26-12


----------



## jarvitron (Aug 6, 2012)

That's some awesome moss growth in just a month. Looking great.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It is actually one of the slower growing mosses for me but I love how small it stays it just looks awesome. I been wanting to give it a trim and transfer the trimmings to my ten gallon since it is one of my favorite mosses.


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Oct 9, 2011)

In my evolve 8 I used stainless steel mesh with tiny openings and just used super glue gel. Worked like a charm! 

Sent from my Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally added some more plants(Crypt. wendtii red) to fill it in. And my shrimps are loving it.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Here some pics of the growing shrimplets and parents. And the female is berried again!!!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

What's you water parameters? I want to try super tigers again but didn't have luck with them in my Akadama tank.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Ph 6.8
temp 73
kh 2
gh 8
tds 180


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Is that using RO water? Do you know the parameters of the RO or tap water you are using? If RO, what do you remineralize with?


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes its RO water and I remineralize with bee shrimp mineral GH+ from salty shrimp. Not sure what the parameters are for the RO water before remineralization...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks. Appreciate the info. Still trying to decide how I want to proceed but that helps.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

*Update*
My f1 generation of tigers are becoming berried for the first time. I wish my moss would grow faster the tank just looks so empty...

Current FTS


Here is a picture of them munching on some kale


----------

